# 1994 Nissan Sentra 1.6 XE start failure.



## Aurt (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a one owner 1994 Sentra XE in green who has decided a while ago that she doesn't want to run anymore. The engine leaks quite a bit of oil around the pan, and has for a long time. It has also been leaking into the distributor for a while. It began misfiring intermittently and finally decided to die. it had fairly new NGK BKR5E spark plugs in it. The coolant temp sensor tested good, but the MAF sensor tested bad and I replaced it, but it didn't fix the stumbling issue before it gave up all together. I had a code for an EGR fault, which I cleaned out the tubes which were clogged completely with carbon. The valve would move by hand, and would move when I sucked on the tube, and I didn't hear any air leaks. I've done a compression test, once with out oil and one without. cylinder 1 was a little weaker then the others, but none were out of spec. It has been a while since I've worked on it and tried to diagnose it and now I'm working on it again. I took the distributor apart and tried to clean it up a bit, thought for a moment I'd thought I'd put it together backwards, but there doesn't seem to be a way to do that, either in how it mates to the camshaft or how the internal pieces are put together. With the plugs out, I have spark on all four cylinders, but put together the engine wont turn over. she has 248,124 miles. Mother bought it new, and I grew up in this car. Mom has had some medical problems and right now my Wangler is the only vehicle we have. But she's anxious to get back to work again and I'd love to get her Sentra on the road once more. I have training from a tech school, and currently work at a Wal Mart TLE, but its been a long time since my training and I have little experience and this Sentra has me stumped. If I have spark, could it be that the hall effect sensor is sending a bad signal? Not necessarily a broken or not working at all signal, but one that confuses the ECM and makes it fire the ignition or injectors at the wrong time? I have not yet tested to see if the fuel injectors are firing, but I plan to when I get a noid light.


----------

